# Compression Clothing and Running



## BigMalc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi folks, 

After some general thoughts, or expert knowledge if anyone has it.

I know we are not meant to use flight socks etc because of the bloodflow etc, but when running is the proper compression clothing (I am thinking mainly of shorts/tights) OK as I have developed a bit of a weak hamstring but dont want to stop altogether for a few weeks as that will mean massive food intake changes!

I would only be wearing it during training runs, but dont want to invest in the proper stuff if it is a No-No.

Cheers
Malc


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

I wear Nike Men's Tech Tights to keep my legs warm when the weather gets cold and they do help with twinges in the muscles also. I find they also make a big difference on longer runs as they seem to reduce muscle fatigue. I've had mine for years, they are expensive to buy but last forever!  OK, I might look like Max Wall, but who cares! 

Do take care with your injury though Malc, don't want to go making it worse by running before you are ready for it, might be worth seeing a sports physio for advice, or trying some non-impact alternatives like swimming or cycling to strengthen it. If you do run, make sure you get plenty of recovery time in between runs


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck Malc on sorting


----------



## BigMalc (Nov 8, 2013)

Cheers guys, 

Need to get the mileage up a bit as got 3 halfs to do before the end of the year, so will keep trying to balance rest and efforts.

ttfn


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

BigMalc said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Need to get the mileage up a bit as got 3 halfs to do before the end of the year, so will keep trying to balance rest and efforts.
> 
> ttfn



THREE before the end of the year? You really have got the bug, haven't you!  Hope all goes well!


----------



## BigMalc (Nov 12, 2013)

Make that two at best as slight calf strain means this weekends one wont be happening!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

BigMalc said:


> Make that two at best as slight calf strain means this weekends one wont be happening!



Grrr! So frustrating!  Hope you are back to full strength very soon!


----------

